# Euro news 11/11



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Premiata shines in saturday night game

**Italy
**
Led by Sharrod Ford (206-F-82, college: Clemson), Premiata Montegranaro took another win on the road in the Serie A anticipated game of yesterday night, this time defeating 90-72 Tisettanta Cantù. The home team played very badly in the first half, and when the players came in the locker room, the host team was ahead 53-26.

Complete article
*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*ULEB Cup*

*PG Aleksandar Rasic (195-G-84, agency: Beo Basket), who signed with Dynamo Moscow during the summer, will play on loan rest of the season in German ALBA Berlin. In March Rasic moved from FMP to Efes Pilsen winning National Cup of Turkey with them.*


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Spain LEB Gold, 8th round: Bruesa says "here we are"*

*Results (stats) FORD BURGOS - LECHE RIO BREOGAN 75-86 AGUAS DE VALENCIA - C.B. CIUDAD DE HUELVA 70-79 ALERTA CANTABRIA - BASKET CAI ZARAGOZA 75-91 ALICANTE COSTA BLANCA - BRUESA GBC 78-87 BEIRASAR ROSALIA - TENERIFE RURAL 86-78 CIUDAD DE LA LAGUNA CANARIAS - UNION BALONCESTO LA PALMA 87-80 CB VILLA DE LOS BARRIOS - PLUS PUJOL LLEIDA 72-64 MELILLA BALONCESTO - C.*


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Greece*

*A2: Day 7 - Results and scorers.

** Sporting 81-67 Costas Christou (203-C/F-77) and Pashalis were unstoppable and Coach Prelevic, being overpower in the paint lead the game in the forward and center position taking a clear and easy victory against basically two players, Fotiou and Michalis Perakis (207-C-84) as the rest of Coach Nasoufis team was not in a mood. The quarters were: 28-18, 44-37, 73-51, 81-67.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Serbia*

*Aleksandar Rasic in ALBA Berlin on loan

**PG Aleksandar Rasic (195-G-84, agency: Beo Basket), who signed with Dynamo Moscow during the summer, will play on loan rest of the season in German ALBA Berlin. In March Rasic moved from FMP to Efes Pilsen winning National Cup of Turkey with them.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Poland*

*Best and Wolkowyski are leaving Prokom!!!

**Travis Best (180-G-72, college: Georgia Tech) and Ruben Wolkowyski (207-C-73) would not play in Prokom Trefl Sopot anymore. Both players didn't play like everybody from Sopot expected from them. Contracts with both players would be relased today and they would not play in Dominet Bank Extraleague versus Basket Kwidzyn. Both players has played in 4 Polish League games and 3 Euroleague games.*​


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Poland*

Too bad about Best. I'd been wondering about him.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Germany*

*Haryasz scores 12 in debut for Bremerhaven

** Matt Haryasz (210-F-84, college: Stanford) played his first game for 1. Bundesliga-club Eisbaeren Bremerhaven on Sunday. In a 69:70-defeat against ALBA Berlin the 23-year-old Forward, who joined the team for a try-out just recently, scored 12 points in 20:37 minutes on the hardwood. The product of Stanford University started this current campaign in Italy.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Portugal*

*Justin Burns no longer in Ginasio

**Ginasio has find the replacemant for Demario Eddins (201-F-82, college: UAB). It will be Nate Daniels (201-F/G-83, agency: Hart Sports Mngm, college: Mountain St.) a good shooter who played last year in Portugal for CAB. It is thought that Nate will be playing this weekend for his new team.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Belgium*

*Division II Results - Regular Season

**Only two games were played in Division II this weekend: Xenia Tours Sint-Truiden vs. Bent Schoenen Waregem 69-72 Quarter by quarter score evolution: 27-19, 44-42, 57-57 and 69-72. Sint-Truiden: J. Van Hoecke 17; D. Souverijns 21; P. Pipeleers 10; D. Willegems 3; H. Baert 12; K. Cuppens 6. Waregem: F. Van Vooren 4; J. Steinbach 12; B. Cleymans 11; F.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Belgium*

*Liège never seemed able to challenge the team of Union Mons-Hainaut this weekend. The gap at the half was already huge: 53-20. Justin Gray (13 pts in the third quarter) was pretty hot from long range and led his team to a very nice victory. Second defeat in a row for Oostende.*


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Slovenia*

*Koper rally from 14-point deficit to top Rogla (Round 4)

**Koper cut a 14 points deficit from second period to an 75-71 road victory over Rogla. Ivan Drzic (205-F-83, agency: VTBM/SRBM) posted 24 points and grabbed 9 rebounds and Miha Markic added 20 points. Davorin Skornik led the home team with 24 points in his debut for Rogla, Milos Sporar netted 18 points and Kabine Sissoko registering a double-double with 10 points and 11 rebounds.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Holland:*

*Hanzevast Capitals Win In Thriller Over Eiffel Towers

** In a classic FEB marquee matchup at a packed Martiniplaza on Sunday evening, Hanzevast Capitals overcame an 11-point 4th quarter deficit, picking up their second wind in the last three minutes and winning an 88-83 thriller over defending Dutch champions Eiffel Towers.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Holland*

*West-Brabant Giants Get Back On Track, Sends ZZ Leiden

** In a tale of two teams thirsting for a win, West-Brabant Giants end their three-game skid, and keeping ZZ Leiden on theirs, thanksto a strong 4th quarter finish en route to winning 86-71. It was a tight battle for the first three quarters before West-Brabant found their second wind in the last quarter.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Ukraine*

*Ukrainian Superleague and Farm League Round 6 results

**http://www.ukrbasket.net/fbu/en/news/148.html Round 6 of the 2007/2008 Ukrainian Superleague season is over: the two powerhouses - BC Kyiv and Azovmash Mariupol are still undefeated, both, respectively, occupying 1st and 2nd spots in the standings. The 6th math-day was opened on Friday with Kyiv facing visiting Pulsar Rivne. The #1 seeded team claimed its 6th win, crashing Pulsar 90:65.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Austria*

*Gmunden found a new Insideplayer

**The Gmunden Swans found a replacement for Luke Lloyd who left the team last week. The team signed the US Center Rod Flowers (206-C-82, college: Tennessee St.), who played already in Europe the past 2 season. The player out of the Tennessee State University played one season in Hungarry (Albacomp) and one season in Switzerland (Meyrin). In Hungary he posted 11.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Swiss basketball*

*Fribourg Olympic won his first game in ULEB Cup

**Fribourg had a historical game to start his European Campain on the Uleb Cup. They played against the very solid team of Antwerp and they won after TWO overtime. They can thanks Ken Johnson (210-C-78, college: Ohio St.) who had an amazin game 25pts 9rbs 5blk. He totally dominated the paint. They won 106-102 at home. That's a great start for the Uleb CUP campain.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Swiss basketball*

*Starwings comes from behind to rally past Herens

**The Starwings once again proved their impressive form early in the season as they rolled past Herens 88:83 at home. They thus improved to 5-1 record and share the top spot with Fribourg. The home game against Herens turned out to be a real thriller as the visitors sparked with some terrific basketball in the second quarter and outscored the hosts 28:16.*​


----------

